# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  Unable to load reference in XAML

## Eraknelo

Hello,

I've been trying out some of that 3D stuff lately. And downloaded the 3DTools.dll from codeplex wich was needed for this tutorial.

Now, they don't actually say that you have to import anything, but that's clearly needed. I added the 3DTools.dll to the references, and added:


```
xmlns:x="clr-namespace:_3DTools;assembly=3DTools"
```

to the window, to load it into the XAML. But that line of code returned this error:


```
Unable to load the metadata for assembly '3DTools'. The following error was encountered during load: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Users\Rene\documents\visual studio 2010\Code Snippets\Visual Basic\My Code Snippets\3DTools.dll' or one of its dependencies. Operation is not supported. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80131515)
```

I have tried EVERYTHING, but I can't find the sulution! Please help me!

Thanks, René.

----------


## bflosabre91

did u add the 3DTools.dll to the list of references in the project properties? In the Solution Explorer, double click My Project, then go to References and make sure it is there.

----------


## Eraknelo

> did u add the 3DTools.dll to the list of references in the project properties? In the Solution Explorer, double click My Project, then go to References and make sure it is there.


It's there! I just don't get it! Is it a bug in VS 2010 or something?

----------


## MayDay121

> It's there! I just don't get it! Is it a bug in VS 2010 or something?


Could it be that you have not unblocked the dll?

"For security reasons, Visual Studio blocks you from loading a Web assembly in the Choose Items and Add Reference dialog boxes"

Please see: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...8(VS.100).aspx

----------


## Eraknelo

> Could it be that you have not unblocked the dll?
> 
> "For security reasons, Visual Studio blocks you from loading a Web assembly in the Choose Items and Add Reference dialog boxes"
> 
> Please see: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...8(VS.100).aspx


Dude, this post is 3 years old... Does this forum not have some kind of rules against waking up old threads?

Thanks for trying though. I can't even remember what I was doing, or where the project would be.

I don't even do VB anymore. C# ftw.

----------


## MayDay121

> Dude, this post is 3 years old... Does this forum not have some kind of rules against waking up old threads?
> 
> Thanks for trying though. I can't even remember what I was doing, or where the project would be.
> 
> I don't even do VB anymore. C# ftw.



Dude!

Thank you for taking the time to give me your life history, but I am not really interested.

It is not all about you. Somebody else will face the same problem you did, but unlike you, three years ago, might find a solution that will be helpful to them.

You are welcome to speak freely in your reply; but I wont be reading it.

----------

